# Which Canon Picture Style(s) do you use (for photos)?



## AudioGlenn (Aug 22, 2013)

Title says it all. I've been using Faithful for the most part. In Lightroom, I use the sharpness and clarity sliders EVERY time. I found that using Auto picture style gives me a little more sharpness in my preview. I shoot RAW so I know this is not THAT big of a deal. Just wondering what you guys are using normally.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 22, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> Title says it all. I've been using Faithful for the most part. In Lightroom, I use the sharpness and clarity sliders EVERY time. I found that using Auto picture style gives me a little more sharpness in my preview. I shoot RAW so I know this is not THAT big of a deal. Just wondering what you guys are using normally.



For stills I just leave it on Standard. Unless I forget because I was recording video for a friend and it's set different. Oh, and for video, the Cinestyle actually seems to work quite well for corrections in post.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 22, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> Title says it all. I've been using Faithful for the most part. In Lightroom, I use the sharpness and clarity sliders EVERY time. I found that using Auto picture style gives me a little more sharpness in my preview. I shoot RAW so I know this is not THAT big of a deal. Just wondering what you guys are using normally.



I have not changed the picture style, it's whatever cam out of the box. In fact, I am kinda surprised that Canon has a pic style button on the 5 Series (maybe even the 1 series, I dunno about that)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2013)

If you use RAW and lightroom, it doesn't matter what you set the camera to use for jpegs. Lightroom does not read the camera setting for picture style.

I use Adobe standard for imports to lightroom.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 22, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > Title says it all. I've been using Faithful for the most part. In Lightroom, I use the sharpness and clarity sliders EVERY time. I found that using Auto picture style gives me a little more sharpness in my preview. I shoot RAW so I know this is not THAT big of a deal. Just wondering what you guys are using normally.
> ...



Yes I use CineStyle when shooting video, too. Have you played with the Canon Video picture style at all?


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If you use RAW and lightroom, it doesn't matter what you set the camera to use for jpegs. Lightroom does not read the camera setting for picture style.
> ...



nice... i will try that


----------



## sturdiva (Aug 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Neutral 100% of the time. I am a 100% RAW shooter and Neutral gives the best/most accurate histogram of the RAW file, bearing in mind it is actually the histogram of the camera generated preview jpeg.
> 
> Yes 1 series cameras have picture styles, many 1 series users are jpeg output only and the customisation of Picture Styles is a very good feature.



this is what I do as well.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll try that... though I don't really bother with the histograms while I shoot... which is probably the sign of a my relative ignorance.


----------



## captainkanji (Aug 22, 2013)

I use the RAW picture format. I use the preview image on the screen to check exposure, but that's about it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> I use the RAW picture format. I use the preview image on the screen to check exposure, but that's about it.



No, you don't. There's no 'RAW format' - a RAW 'image' can't be viewed. What you're looking at on the camera's LCD is a JPG image, converted in-camera with whatever settings you have (picture style, ALO, high ISO NR, etc.). Those settings don't affect the RAW data directly (with the exception of long exposure NR and sort of but not really HTP), but they do affect the JPG preview image stored inside every RAW file, and the histogram is based on that JPG. So, to the extent that you make exposure decisions based on that review image or histogram, your selected picture style, etc., can affect your RAW images.


----------



## Pi (Aug 22, 2013)

I use mostly LR, with default sharpening and color rendering. Occasionally, I would use Camera Standard and Camera Landscape. I rarely use DPP, and when I do, I use the standard style.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> captainkanji said:
> 
> 
> > I use the RAW picture format. I use the preview image on the screen to check exposure, but that's about it.
> ...



That makes sense. I was always curiously why the slideshow of my raw images didn't look like crap... excuse me... like raw images.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 22, 2013)

I always shoot in RAW and I use a custom profile I named ETTR - as in Expose to the Right. I took the Neutral profile and adjusted it to give the most accurate histogram (assuming correct white balance) possible based on some of the more scientific information I could find about ETTR. I'll have to see if I can remember how I created it (it's been many years), but it wasn't too complicated. It gives pretty accurate results in terms of clipped highlights - and I usually ETTR unless I'm doing studio work.

As neuro said, the picture style affects the histogram, so the more accurately it reflects what you see in the RAW editor in terms of shadows and highlights, the better.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> captainkanji said:
> 
> 
> > I use the RAW picture format. I use the preview image on the screen to check exposure, but that's about it.
> ...



Again, another useful comment by Neuro... here was me thinking because i shot raw, picture styles in camera were unimportant. so... neuro, which in-camera style settings do you use?


----------



## jrista (Aug 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Neutral 100% of the time. I am a 100% RAW shooter and Neutral gives the best/most accurate histogram of the RAW file, bearing in mind it is actually the histogram of the camera generated preview jpeg.
> 
> Yes 1 series cameras have picture styles, many 1 series users are jpeg output only and the customisation of Picture Styles is a very good feature.



Ditto, for pretty much the same reasons. Natural 100% of the time.


----------

